# Foreign Travel to Canada Sinks as Fewer Americans Head North



## MULTIZ321

Foreign Travel to Canada Sinks as Fewer Americans Head North - by David Hains/ Economy/ The Globe and Mail.com

"Fewer travellers journeyed to Canada in the first part of the year, marking the worst change in non-domestic tourism since the first quarter of 2011. It’s a sign of ongoing difficulties in an industry that has struggled to boost stagnant growth over the past decade, as U.S. tourists have been more reluctant to make the trip across the border..."







Richard


----------



## Dori

I would think that the dreadful winter and abysmal spring might have had something to do with the decline in tourism. With the U.S. dollar still worth more than its Canadian counterpart, I hope Americans will come to visit our beautiful country this summer. C'mon up!

Dori


----------



## Discover10

The border crossing became horrendous after the 9-11 . I haven't gone North in over 10 years . Used to do it annually previously.


----------



## Luanne

Discover10 said:


> The border crossing became horrendous after the 9-11 . I haven't gone North in over 10 years . Used to do it annually previously.



I've crossed the border several times in the past few years.  Only once was it a fairly long wait.  Last time we pretty much sailed through (this was into British Columbia on the way from Seattle to Vancouver).


----------



## talkamotta

Im leaving for Canada, specifically Whistler and Vancouver, next Thursday.  I am so excited to visit the beautiful country of Canada.  Ive been to Alberta and eastern British Columbia but never this area.


----------



## csxjohn

I know I won't be going back to Thornbury Ont. any time soon.

You would think that a shop owner in a small town that has a lot of tourists would be more friendly but not in this case.

We arrived at our timeshare after the banks had closed so we had no Canadian money with us.  That's never been a problem any time we've traveled north of the border before.

We take a walk down the main street and see a fish and chips shop and go in to get something to eat.

I explain to the proprietor that we haven't exchanged our money yet but will give him a little extra to cover the difference.  At that time it cost $1.03 American to get a Canadian dollar.

His reply was, "I don't want your money."  My reply was "we didn't really want your food either but thought we'd give it a try."

Needless to say we never went back in his shop.

I still can't figure out what he was thinking.  A shop owner in a tourist town insulting visitors who want to spend some money, go figure.


----------



## Chrisky

I can understand your frustration with this shop owner, but you are condemning a whole town because of one shop owner.  Just a little over the top IMHO.


----------



## ondeadlin

I live in Michigan and have found the border crossings here to be efficient and well-run with short waits at almost all times.  The exceptions would be obvious high traffic times - Fridays and Sundays on a holiday weekend, rush hour around Detroit, etc.


----------



## persia

If I can drive from Portugal to Poland without showing a passport, why do I need one for Canada?


----------



## Passepartout

persia said:


> If I can drive from Portugal to Poland without showing a passport, why do I need one for Canada?



I don't think you do. You need to show your passport to get back into the USA.


----------



## jsfletch

talkamotta said:


> Im leaving for Canada, specifically Whistler and Vancouver, next Thursday.  I am so excited to visit the beautiful country of Canada.  Ive been to Alberta and eastern British Columbia but never this area.



We'll be there next week as well. Staying one night in Vancouver then two nights at the Hilton in Whistler. From there we are open, thinking of going either inland or maybe a ferry to Vancouver Is.


----------



## csxjohn

Chrisky said:


> I can understand your frustration with this shop owner, but you are condemning a whole town because of one shop owner.  Just a little over the top IMHO.



Well, you know what they say about first impressions.   This happened in 2008 and it still annoys me.

If I loved the area that wouldn't stop me from going back but I took an exchange to Royal Harbour Resort  because it was there.  To me it's one of those places that once you've seen it there's not much to go back for.

I will say that others in the town were much better at customer relations.  We bought honey from a local bee keeper, I got one of my semi-annual haircuts while I was there and did enjoy ourselves.

The brewery in Creemore Springs and eating in one of the local delis was a highlight of the trip.


----------



## Luanne

Passepartout said:


> I don't think you do. You need to show your passport to get back into the USA.



Exactly right.  So it's not the Canadian government that's the problem, it's ours.


----------



## Luanne

talkamotta said:


> Im leaving for Canada, specifically Whistler and Vancouver, next Thursday.  I am so excited to visit the beautiful country of Canada.  Ive been to Alberta and eastern British Columbia but never this area.



We did this a few years back.  Flew to Seattle, rented a car there, drove to Vancouver. Spent a couple of nights at the Hampton Inn & Suites near the BC stadium, then drove to Whistler for a week in a timeshare.  Had a great time.  Spent a couple more nights in Seattle on the way back.


----------



## sue1947

Dori said:


> I would think that the dreadful winter and abysmal spring might have had something to do with the decline in tourism. With the U.S. dollar still worth more than its Canadian counterpart, I hope Americans will come to visit our beautiful country this summer. C'mon up!
> 
> Dori



Yep, this is an East coast story based on bad weather.  I don't see any drop in West coast travel to Whistler or Vancouver etc.  East coast news organizations in both Canada and the US don't think the western half of either country exists.  

I go to Canada several times a year using various crossings and it's the same as anything that involves a lot of people wanting to go to the same place (ferry, toll or those border patrol checkpoints north of San Diego or even sporting event, etc).  If you go at a busy time near major population centers, you are more likely to have to wait.  Cross at less populated areas midweek and you will sail right through.  Understand that you are entering a foreign country and are a guest and things will be very easy.   

Sue


----------



## Ironwood

csxjohn said:


> I know I won't be going back to Thornbury Ont. any time soon.
> 
> csxjohn.....really surprised and sorry to hear you had an unpleasant experience with a shop keeper in Thornbury.  We live about 45 minutes away and it's a neat little town that is used to tourists.  Maybe you caught someone having a bad day....it's allowed periodically!  Don't give up on this part of Ontario....it's vacation country!


----------



## Ironwood

csxjohn said:


> The brewery in Creemore Springs and eating in one of the local delis was a highlight of the trip.



Creemore Springs in Creemore is my favourite micro brewery...well it's no longer a cottage brewery, it's gone mainstream.  And that's a really pretty little town, not 45 minutes from here!


----------



## Ironwood

Luanne said:


> Exactly right.  So it's not the Canadian government that's the problem, it's ours.



Here are the admissibility requirements for US citizens entering Canada off the Canada Border Security Agency website.  

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...vILgDA&usg=AFQjCNF6tLzOlHxdS-StbUo1Gfvax5kNwA


----------



## Luanne

Ironwood said:


> Here are the admissibility requirements for US citizens entering Canada off the Canada Border Security Agency website.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...vILgDA&usg=AFQjCNF6tLzOlHxdS-StbUo1Gfvax5kNwA



From this website:

Non-Canadians


Tips and tools

Requirements to Enter Canada
 Tell us why you would like to come to Canada and we will provide you with the requirements to enter Canada that apply to your personal situation.


When you enter Canada, a CBSA officer may ask to see your passport and a valid visa, if one is necessary. *If you are a citizen of the United States, you do not need a passport to enter Canada.* However, you should carry proof of your citizenship, such as a birth certificate, certificate of citizenship or naturalization, as well as photo identification. If you are a permanent resident of Canada or the U.S, you should bring your Permanent Resident Card with you.


----------



## BevL

csxjohn said:


> I know I won't be going back to Thornbury Ont. any time soon.
> 
> You would think that a shop owner in a small town that has a lot of tourists would be more friendly but not in this case.
> 
> We arrived at our timeshare after the banks had closed so we had no Canadian money with us.  That's never been a problem any time we've traveled north of the border before.
> 
> We take a walk down the main street and see a fish and chips shop and go in to get something to eat.
> 
> I explain to the proprietor that we haven't exchanged our money yet but will give him a little extra to cover the difference.  At that time it cost $1.03 American to get a Canadian dollar.
> 
> His reply was, "I don't want your money."  My reply was "we didn't really want your food either but thought we'd give it a try."
> 
> Needless to say we never went back in his shop.
> 
> I still can't figure out what he was thinking.  A shop owner in a tourist town insulting visitors who want to spend some money, go figure.



It actually can happen when going north to south as well.  I've had a Canadian penny inadvertently given to pay for something in Bellingham fired back at me like it was something diseased.   But you can find people with no social skils no matter what country you travel in, I think, and that's what I've put it down to - one individual with some sort of strange agenda I don't understand.

Sounds like you have and hopefully will continue to enjoy other communities "up here."


----------



## Dori

We are headed to Royal Harbour from July 20th to 27th. We'll probably try the fish and chips place and see if the guy is just surly with everyone. Don't feel badly about the money episode. Nowhere in the U.S. do they accept Canadian money. As Bev says, even if a Canadian penny winds up in your payment, it will not get accepted.  

Csxjohn, give us another chance!

Dori


----------



## gnorth16

We like going to warm destinations and have found that between Florida, Vegas, Phoenix and Mexico, there is little time left to travel our own country.  Canada is beautiful, but everything is very spread out (especially from Manitoba) and IMO, the best way to see numerous sites is with a road trip.  Unfortunately, road trips are very time consuming and are not conducive with stays in TS's. I could never get more than 2 weeks off during the summer and I would have to give up one of my winter vacations.  Plus, I would rather relax than sight see on vacation.

This is the *first time in 5 years* we are vacationing in Canada.  On Friday we have two 3BR cottages booked via RCI at Elkhorn Resort, just outside Riding Mountain National Park in Manitoba.  It's a 3 hour drive (one of only two TS's in Manitoba) and have invited my sister in law and her family to join us for some quality time.  

I like that it is budget friendly, but this means I won't be getting to Phoenix this year....


BTW, I still can't believe my Interac card doesn't work in the US.


----------



## tashamen

Discover10 said:


> The border crossing became horrendous after the 9-11 . I haven't gone North in over 10 years . Used to do it annually previously.



I haven't found the border crossings to be a long wait.  We go up from Vermont at least once, often twice a year.  We use one of 3 crossings in Vermont and New York, depending on where we're headed.

I'm heading to the Club Intrawest in Mont Tremblant the last week in July - can't wait.


----------



## Ironwood

tashamen said:


> I haven't found the border crossings to be a long wait.  We go up from Vermont at least once, often twice a year.  We use one of 3 crossings in Vermont and New York, depending on where we're headed.
> 
> I'm heading to the Club Intrawest in Mont Tremblant the last week in July - can't wait.



We've stayed there on 4 or 5 occasions in the past 15 years, mostly in winter, but once in the summer and once in the fall.  It's a nice resort, on a terrific golf course, but away from the pedestrian village, depending on what type of location you want.  You'll miss the jazz festival which runs for a week mid July.  We are heading to Tremblant with our bikes for 4 days mid August, but staying in one of the slopeside hotels. Check the Tremblant activities tab on the main site for goings on.

http://www.tremblant.ca/


----------



## dwojo

I spend between 4 and 6 weeks a year in Canada snowmobiling and fishing in and around the French river also on Lake Erie near the old Crystal beach amusement park. Down from my pre 9/11 time spent in Canada.


----------



## tashamen

Ironwood said:


> We've stayed there on 4 or 5 occasions in the past 15 years, mostly in winter, but once in the summer and once in the fall.  It's a nice resort, on a terrific golf course, but away from the pedestrian village, depending on what type of location you want.  You'll miss the jazz festival which runs for a week mid July.  We are heading to Tremblant with our bikes for 4 days mid August, but staying in one of the slopeside hotels. Check the Tremblant activities tab on the main site for goings on.
> 
> http://www.tremblant.ca/



Thanks - we're owners at Club Intrawest and have been to this location at least 10 times.  I actually prefer to go when there is not something major going on, like the jazz fest or the ironman competition.


----------



## Ironwood

tashamen said:


> Thanks - we're owners at Club Intrawest and have been to this location at least 10 times.  I actually prefer to go when there is not something major going on, like the jazz fest or the ironman competition.



We would not hesitate to go back, but alas Intrawest is not available through RCI any longer.  And yes....unless you're involved stay away from the Ironman week and a couple of other major events.  The jazz fest is usually not as crowded.    

Here's a shot that was my desktop cover for a while.


----------



## wptamo

Visit Toronto.




Laters

Paul


----------



## Laurie

gnorth16 said:


> Canada is beautiful, but everything is very spread out (especially from Manitoba) and IMO, the best way to see numerous sites is with a road trip.  Unfortunately, road trips are very time consuming and are not conducive with stays in TS's.



We've managed to string together some fabulous timeshare stays with equally fantastic road trips in your beautiful country, and are so glad we did.  Here's what we did once using 3 timeshare weeks:

* Week at Pacific Shores timeshare on Vancouver Island (1 nite in Tofino -Pacific Rim NP)
* Ferry to Vancouver where we picked up our rental car
* Beautiful drive to Osoyoos BC, 1 night at the amazing Observatory B&B
* Crossed border to US, week at Glacier Wilderness Resort timeshare
* Drove same car back up to Canada thru NP's, week at Banff timeshare (so we got to see Banff, Jasper, Yoho, Kootenay, etc)
* Drove to Calgary, dropped rental car, flew back to US

This was one of the best trips of our lives -  - if we'd only had 2 weeks, this trip could have been done without Glacier NP. True, we didn't do this as a road trip all the way from NC! But we loved the driving parts between points, all the way, in addition to the timeshare stays.


----------



## Greg G

Laurie

Wow, that's a great road trip.

Greg


----------



## Laurie

Greg G said:


> Laurie
> 
> Wow, that's a great road trip.
> 
> Greg


Greg, it really was. I've enjoyed your Glacier posts and pix a lot, hope you get back there when Going to the Sun Road is open. 

We did the trip above when it was - one of our favorite hikes was Logan Pass, from near the visitor center where glacier lilies were blooming, across the snow (and this was late June or early July) - encountering mountain goats there, at the lookouts!

Feel free to use the itinerary, if you haven't yet seen these other places. (I know you'd love them since you appreciated Glacier that much.) All of these places, among the most beautiful on our continent.  

btw, this is the Observatory b&b, for the perfect overnite stop - we got to see both night sky and morning sky - and the setting and breakfast served at the b&b, along with the warmth and hospitality, were all spectacular as well: 
http://www.jacknewton.com/canada.htm


----------



## eal

Thread hijacking alert!
Gnorth16 - we have a 3 bedroom cabin booked at Elkhorn for next summer. Please be sure to write a review when you get back!


----------



## eman072509

BevL said:


> It actually can happen when going north to south as well.  I've had a Canadian penny inadvertently given to pay for something in Bellingham fired back at me like it was something diseased.   But you can find people with no social skils no matter what country you travel in, I think, and that's what I've put it down to - one individual with some sort of strange agenda I don't understand.
> 
> Sounds like you have and hopefully will continue to enjoy other communities "up here."


Canada stopped issuing pennies.  This means in the future you will only get nickles dimes and quarters thrown back at you like they are diseased.

Keep in mind the reason the shop keepers in the US do that is the banks will not take Canadian coins.  In Canada, we don't care. We don't differentiate between US and Canadian coins despite the exchange rates.


----------



## am1

eman072509 said:


> In Canada, we don't care. We don't differentiate between US and Canadian coins despite the exchange rates.



Makes sense.  What happened to all the CDN pennies?  Why were the ones already produced not kept  in circulation till there were a lot less?


----------



## eman072509

Pennies are still legal tender, and prices still reflect the penny in the prices.  If you pay by cash, the amount gets either rounded up or rounded down.  The common practice is if the total comes to say .04 or less, you would pay a nickel.  if it is .06 you would also pay a nickel.  Some of the shops that gouge people, only round up.  There are some shops that will only round down.  Depends on the merchant.


----------



## hvsteve1

Well, for starters the U.S. Dollar is weak all over the world.  When I started going to Canada the loony was at something like 74 cents.  Now it's about 92.  This makes everything in Canada cost about the same as the U.S. EXCEPT for the very high unified sales tax.  That used to be refunded when you left but not now. So no you can add up to 15 percent to the cost of everything.

I also went to Canada almost every year for military music events.  One was the International festival of Military Music in Quebec City.  This event went on for more than a week and featured bands from all over the world putting on concerts around town.  The highlight was a three day military tattoo (band show) at the Pepsi Arena.  Needless to say this event filled hotels and brought thousands of guests from around the world.  The festival was not held this year because of the lack of financial support from the government.  I don't know if it will ever get started again but this is exactly the time of year the city would be crawling with tourists to see the event. They're not there this year.


----------



## jehb2

We have been to Canada twice in the past 3 years and have had an absolute blast.  Canadians are so darn nice and polite.


----------



## Dori

Now is a great time to come on up! The U.S. dollar is worth a heck of a lot more than our loonie right now.

Dori


----------



## ChrisandBeth

jehb2 said:


> We have been to Canada twice in the past 3 years and have had an absolute blast.  Canadians are so darn nice and polite.



Thanks!

For the most part the Americans we have met on our travels in your country are also awesome.

In reality we are all the same.

Just think of Canadians as unarmed Americans with health care.:hysterical:


----------



## Iwant2gonow

Laurie said:


> * Drove same car back up to Canada thru NP's, week at Banff timeshare (so we got to see Banff, Jasper, Yoho, Kootenay, etc)



Going to GNP this August and thinking of driving up to Banff for a week also.
What timeshare did you stay in convenient to Banff?


----------



## Laurie

Iwant2gonow said:


> Going to GNP this August and thinking of driving up to Banff for a week also.
> What timeshare did you stay in convenient to Banff?



We stayed at Banff Rocky Mountain Resort, which is within the boundary of Banff town and  NP. IMO it has the best location of the timeshare options, but there are many others in Canmore which could also work.


----------

